
Launching Today: Free Wolfram Engine for Developers - halirutan
https://blog.wolfram.com/2019/05/21/launching-today-free-wolfram-engine-for-developers/
======
headalgorithm
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19970333)
for discussion

